# Emma Watson Quits Harry Potter



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 19, 2007)

GoodBye Emma 

*www.nypost.com/seven/03182007/news...s_her_last_spell_worldnews_eric_lenkowitz.htm


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 19, 2007)

so bad


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2007)

too sad, hope she acts in any other films.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

thats it, there is nothing to see in Harry potter movies anymore now


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> thats it, there is nothing to see in Harry potter movies anymore now



There is lindsay lohan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Recently a boy gatecrashed her school
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007120714,00.html


----------



## shantanu (Mar 20, 2007)

why ?? he only had gate to get crashed 

i wont see harry potter again !!!


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/more/23_28_101.gif
*img439.imageshack.us/img439/2209/deprimetriste294230fr.gif
*www.2ni2.com/emoticon/amor/amor6.gif I dont wanna watch HP Again... *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sobbing.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2007)

say bye bye


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2007)

Wouldn't it be awesome if they got Vin Diesel to replace her?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be awesome if they got Vin Diesel to replace her?


 
  Yo, did u drink vodka tonight?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2007)

Heheheh, just lime juice (what the hell was in that!)...but you gotta admit, the world will be shocked if Vin Diesel replaces her...or better still Ashton Kutcer...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2007)

How about Lindsay Lohan . . .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 20, 2007)

How about Britney Spears to replace her


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 20, 2007)

It will be Shilpa Shetty


----------



## shantanu (Mar 20, 2007)

be jessica alba


----------



## Possible (Mar 20, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> How about Britney Spears to replace her


No bald nerds please.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 20, 2007)

my girlfriend


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

ya i love Duff... sweet  Emily browning is also a good choice.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

publicity stunt for the upcoming movie ,and its working .


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 20, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be awesome if they got Vin Diesel to replace her?



no it should be jarno trulli


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

^^ either u guys r drunk or I'm not getting the joke...


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 20, 2007)

wooo!!!! time to bring on Hayden Panettier


----------



## Possible (Mar 20, 2007)

No, she's too big and fat. Ok, not fat but big. Casting her as a cheer leader didn't just suit in Heroes.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> wooo!!!! time to bring on Hayden Panettier



yup she is fat and deformed. Never went a step ahead any female actress in heroes.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 20, 2007)

Possible said:
			
		

> No, she's too big and fat. Ok, not fat but big. Casting her as a cheer leader didn't just suit in Heroes.






			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> yup she is fat and deformed. Never went a step ahead any female actress in heroes.



HUH!!! Hayden and fat ,what are you peeps watching Heroes on ,hope a tv  
If you call her fat then i guess Kiera Knightley would be obese for you peeps 

*img451.imageshack.us/img451/4205/haydenpanettiere2217xw3.th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 20, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> HUH!!! Hayden and fat ,what are you peeps watching Heroes on ,hope a tv
> If you call her fat then i guess Kiera Knightley would be obese for you peeps
> 
> *img451.imageshack.us/img451/4205/haydenpanettiere2217xw3.th.jpg



Hmm. This guys does not what fat means. lool. She has a great smile .


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2007)

She may not be fat but she definitely is plumpy. Look at her arms, round in shape. At least she isn't thin enough 'for screen'....

+ These guys can make people look thinner than they actually are...
+ isn't she too young?


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> HUH!!! Hayden and fat ,what are you peeps watching Heroes on ,hope a tv
> If you call her fat then i guess Kiera Knightley would be obese for you peeps
> 
> *img451.imageshack.us/img451/4205/haydenpanettiere2217xw3.th.jpg



yes she does not have 'the figure' and is bulky . Keria is the opposite case.

this is 'the figure'
*www.canmag.com/images/front/people2/alilarter.jpg


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 20, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> be jessica alba



I Agree jessica Alba is GR8 option


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

no no no... i want hillary duff... pls pls... 
she s perfect...


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2007)

Nah, Hillary duff, Lindsay Lohan, Britney spears all are too curvy for that role! I guess Alysson Hannigan can fit for that role.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

+1 for hillary duff... but i know she is bit older for 17 year role... but still


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> no no no... i want hillary duff... pls pls...
> she s perfect...



and harry potter feels like a disney movie..................................yuk.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

may be you should watch some other Duff's movie apart from Lizzie McGuire serials.. 'raise your voice' for example..


----------



## assasin (Mar 20, 2007)

^^^   how bout Agent CodyBanks????i think Hillary Duff was looking gr8 in that movie.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> may be you should watch some other Duff's movie apart from Lizzie McGuire serials.. 'raise your voice' for example..



I dont watch lizzie mcguire , its not funny. And as we were talking abt figure  . She has same bulky look as Hayden Panettier.



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^ how bout Agent CodyBanks????i think Hillary Duff was looking gr8 in that movie.



This is hillary duff from cody banks 1 , looks like if she punches the cody dude he will never get up  .
*img251.imageshack.us/img251/845/c111sm5.jpg

this is Hannah Spearritt from cody banks 2. Movie sucked but the chick is hott.  

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/8366/agentco23bigxe8.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Mar 20, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> HUH!!! Hayden and fat ,what are you peeps watching Heroes on ,hope a tv
> If you call her fat then i guess Kiera Knightley would be obese for you peeps
> 
> *img451.imageshack.us/img451/4205/haydenpanettiere2217xw3.th.jpg


 Definitely fatter than you


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 20, 2007)

Wanted to know who hillary duff was... and I got this.. ha ha..   

*www.worth1000.com/entries/114000/114127lQSP_w.jpg


----------



## alok4best (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll miss her


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> I'll miss her



People with your feelings will now rush to the movie to see it as its her last, may be wacth more than once in a cinema hall near your place. This is what all this stunt is abt.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 21, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Definitely fatter than you



**Does the Hiro act ,slaps tech_your_future black and blue for calling hayden fat**


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 21, 2007)

Hahahhaaa ... Imagine Hayden pushing aside people trying to alight from a crowded local on Andheri station ... 

Waise I posted Lindsay Lohan because of this .. I hope some people will remember it .. 

All I feel is that this is a cheap gimmick to increase her wage in the last two movies .. 

Now let the flaming began ...


----------



## goobimama (Mar 21, 2007)

Is Hillary Duff english? Cause the Harry potter series only employs English actors....


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 21, 2007)

regarding Basic Instinct 3 kinda movie by Emma THIS might interest you guys


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Is Hillary Duff english? Cause the Harry potter series only employs English actors....



yes with the weird accent where you eat half of your words instead of speaking them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> regarding Basic Instinct 3 kinda movie by Emma THIS might interest you guys


 
Copied from that page.


			
				Emma watson said:
			
		

> *I guess I would be a little nervous, but I've been told I look good naked, so I guess I've got little to worry about".
> *


*

 hmm...wonder who told her that, we got a nice outgoing gal as Miss. Grenger with indeed a figure to admire (Pink dress in Goblet of fire anyone)*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 21, 2007)

From the same page only:


> When asked if she would ever bare all, Watson replied, "Yes, absolutely. I would do it if the script called for it.



And I seriously wish that some director would come up with such a demanding script for Emma Watson soon.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 21, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> yes with the weird accent where you eat half of your words instead of speaking them.



r u saying British accent is weird? if so then u need to reevaluate your statement coz most people agree that British accent is the most beautiful in the world... I just crazy about them... *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/tsmileys2/07.gif


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 21, 2007)

Same..According to me american accent is more difficult to understand than British accent. Comeon...India follows UK English not US english.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Same..According to me american accent is more difficult to understand than British accent. Comeon...India follows UK English not US english.



We follow the grammer and the vocabulary not the accent.



> r u saying British accent is weird? if so then u need to reevaluate your statement coz most people agree that British accent is the most beautiful in the world... I just crazy about them...



Ya people also love Himesh Reshmia, that does not mean i will follow others blindly. If i had to rate the english accent of foriegn nations then it will be... 

USA>Australia>UK

Half of the time you cant understand what the hell they are saying. lol


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 21, 2007)

well, who is the new "Miss. Grenger ", ....is the new book out...???*www.mysmilie.de/generator/ablage/82/176.png, please


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 22, 2007)

Emma Watson...a cute young girl.


and in a few years she will be a grown up beautiful woman!


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 22, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> English accent is much better thank American accent.


But we are so used to the American accent we do not understand the English accent.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 22, 2007)

I dont care about her. hehe
But i admit she is damn cool. i m still gonna watch the movies.


----------



## prakhar18 (Mar 25, 2007)

hey guys all the three main characters...harry, hermione,ron....will be played by daniel, emma,rupert respectively for the rest of the HP movies...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah read the news in the newspapers today and was relieved to know that Emma was not quiting...so the search for a new actress by our forum members ends here!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw this thread just today and almost died. Then I realised it was a rumour and Indyan's last post revived me from going on to "the next great adventure" (a rep for anyone who can tell me exactly where this phrase it from  ).


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 25, 2007)

^^Reps disabled!


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 25, 2007)

I just visited this thread 2day and it left no reasons for me to watch harry potter


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I saw this thread just today and almost died. Then I realised it was a rumour and Indyan's last post revived me from going on to "the next great adventure" (a rep for anyone who can tell me exactly where this phrase it from  ).


"After all, to the well-organised mind, death is but the next great adventure..." by Albus Dumbledore...!! Right..??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, you are. Which book, page? Full name of the character? 



			
				Shasanka_Gogoi said:
			
		

> I just visited this thread 2day and it left no reasons for me to watch harry potter


Emma is not leaving. She has already been signed on for the last two films. 

I think the original post should be updated by some moderator and this line should be added in bold letters.



			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^Reps disabled!


Oops! Hadn't noticed it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok let me think about Hilary Duff and Lindsay Lohan.Hey but wait they are not setting good examples for kids.They are drinking,smoking and flirting.How about Ashley Tidslay.Well i do not know her actual name


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 1, 2007)

Emma Watson is back for harry potter movies.....


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

i think HILARY is really cute for the role


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 1, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> But we are so used to the American accent we do not understand the English accent.



Are you mad? It's the opposite for me. I hate the American accent. British english is gentleman's English.


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 1, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Hillary Duff is quite clean.



u sure m8?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

Hilary duff is surely clean and a very nice actress... i am sure she is fit for the role if EMMA leaves it.. 
and reason behind her break up with lohan was something related ...


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 1, 2007)

not really if you research a bit 

lot of p0rn movies and pics around the web + she doesn't look the same she used to look 5 years ago, its all messed up now


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

ya ! she lost her weight.. but hey not 5 years but in her movie " the cindrella story" in 2006 i think she looks thats same cute... yeah but in material girls she lost some weight and is not looking so good.. but thats with her she can retain that if she wants.. neways i never found anything against her on net... not evena  single Nudee...  

and even she breaked up with madden soz he wanted her to go to bed with him.. and she said she wanted to be a virgin till marriage 

and also that she wont expose for her movie carrier


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 1, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> not really if you research a bit
> 
> lot of p0rn movies and pics around the web + she doesn't look the same she used to look 5 years ago, its all messed up now



U need to learn how to differentiate original and photoshoped Image.


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 1, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> U need to learn how to differentiate original and photoshoped Image.



ima talkin bout a 40 min video not a morphed image and i work with photoshop from more than 2 years so i can differentiate very well, think before you speak.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

what video ??? give me the link in PM.. i woudl see if it is morphed  hehe


----------



## outlaw (Apr 2, 2007)

i seriously doubt if the video was tampered with 

maybe it was some kinda joke

GIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMME the link 

i will verify.......... pls gimme the link pls pls


disclaimer - the link is being requested only for educational purposes


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 2, 2007)

Even I would like the link in my PM. Please PM me the link ... for educational purposes.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 2, 2007)

So do I.. PM plz. BTW there r dozens of fake celeb videos lying around the web. so don't assume that only photos can be morphed NOT video and i'm working with photoshop more than 5 years.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 2, 2007)

You guys are disgusting. EWW! *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/68.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/62.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/107.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/31.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/26.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/47.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/46.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/45.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/42.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/40.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/37.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/32.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/104.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/14.gif *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/102.gif

And offtopic.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 7, 2007)

I know hilary duff drinks but she is not that bad to do such disgusting things


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey where's EMMA buddy

She is just .oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

One more vote for Hilary Duff. Or maybe Miley Cyrus can do it.

But why are we discussing it. Emma is going to stay for nxt movies.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

U like miley cyrus.I have her hannah montana soundtrack.I love her voice but she is too young for the Role(only 14).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys guys you are totally wrong. 

Having Pamela Anderson or Carmen Electra or Jordan in harry potter will rock.


----------



## technoraja (Apr 11, 2007)

I am SHOCKED


----------



## jamyang312 (Apr 11, 2007)

is she quits,,,to bad,,,then pray for a better replacement like lindsay lohan,,,hehe


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes miley has a better and more natural voice than hilary duff though she is still pint sized


----------



## goobimama (Apr 12, 2007)

I think we could easily put in one of our cricketers as a replacement for Miss Watson...


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 15, 2007)

Have any of you guys wondered how the character Hermione Granger gets her money (Galleons) to buy her stuff in magical world from? She was muggle-born and had no account in Gringotts like Harry had. So where does she get the Galleons from?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2007)

hey bro!! she borroughed some money from harry and her lover weasley must have given some


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

@krazyfrog

It seems u are not a avid HP fan. JKR said a long ago that Gringgots has a foreign money exchange service. (Like we muggles have.).
Didn't you thought from where wizards get muggle money? They get it from Gringgots.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 16, 2007)

are yaar!! i was just joking


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 16, 2007)

I've read all six books but i've never come across Gringott's money exchange service. In which book was it?


----------



## rishitells (Apr 17, 2007)

HEY WHO SAYS EMMA IS LEAVING 

SHE HAS SIGNED THE CONTRACT FOR REMAINING FILMS

W B  SAYS this is   " ONLY A RUMOUR "


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> HEY WHO SAYS EMMA IS LEAVING
> 
> SHE HAS SIGNED THE CONTRACT FOR REMAINING FILMS
> 
> W B  SAYS this is   " ONLY A RUMOUR "


Sharma sould you type in lowercase?


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

^^Read before posting

and type in small letters


----------



## shantanu (Apr 17, 2007)

Read forum rules ::: typing in capital means SHOUTING


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

Also read forum rules:

He is a new bie
he can do these silly mistakes


----------



## shantanu (Apr 17, 2007)

@piyush!! just see when i joined and see when he joined... same month... so am i also a newbee


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

^^ NO offense

but rules says ppl less than 50 posts are new bies here

oops i forogot to check the joining date

ya u r right he is not newbie here


----------



## rishitells (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey I am sorry about it. i haven't read forum rules


----------

